# Guitarist/singer seeking band in Fuengirola area



## christof (Aug 27, 2013)

I am a guitarist that's looking to get back into a band out here... If anyone fancies a jam and is near to Fuengirola... let me know. Chris x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nerja has lots of "open mike" and jam nights. Thats partly why we go there for the winter. That said, I think Pogs do something on a Sunday??? https://www.facebook.com/pogs.fuengirola?fref=ts

Jo xxx


----------

